# Do I need to boil alder cones?



## aliclarke86 (20 Nov 2013)

I picked up some alder cones from a nature reserve near me and have let them dry on the windowsill. Do I need to boil them before adding to my bee tank? 

They where miles from any road so not contaminated by polution.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (20 Nov 2013)

I'm interested in this too as I think the ones I've seen in tanks in here look great.


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Nov 2013)

Agreed I love a good leaf litter and cone covered bottom.. if I had room for another tank...... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (20 Nov 2013)

I used to boil mine when I used them in breeding tanks but many breeders I know just put them straight in, I only boiled mine just to be 100% sure there was no nasties


----------



## NanoJames (20 Nov 2013)

I'd say it's always safer to boil something which has been collected from outside. Would be a shame to lose your stock to one small mistake!


----------



## darren636 (20 Nov 2013)

If you boil them you will lose most of their benefit. Quick rinse in warm water and plonk them in the tank. Not too many- they can be quite powerful


----------



## kirk (20 Nov 2013)

While your on the subject of cones. Could you use fir cones.? I imagine I'd have to weight them down for abit, bet the shrimp would like the gaps, that's if they don't close in water.?


----------



## Michael W (20 Nov 2013)

darren636 said:


> If you boil them you will lose most of their benefit. Quick rinse in warm water and plonk them in the tank. Not too many- they can be quite powerful


 

I agree with Darren, what I do to my alder cones when I get them is just rinse them under a cold water tap for a few seconds to remove visible dirt and then dunk it in. Think about it in terms of tea leaves, you want the liquid not the leaves although in this case having the cones can be a good site for feeding for shrimps.


----------



## basil (20 Nov 2013)

I tend to pop in a seive and pour boiling water over them. More to sterlilize them really. Boiling in a pan tends to remove the tannins and if done for too long, they will leach out almost completely. I use 3-4 cones for 50l. They do stain the water a little but this goes after a couple of days.


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Nov 2013)

Thanks for replies people. I ran them under hot water and a tone of tannins came out. Don't wanna take all the goodies out so may just give em a wash next time. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

